# Key West



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The very first thing you need to know s where are you going to park a truck and trailer on KW?

Second is there are special rules down there for lobster - so read them.

In the Gulf just find channels and islands and fish the same as you do in Jax. 

Then have fun and drop off my limit on your way home.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll be there this friday sat and sunday.


----------



## graffix338 (May 3, 2011)

> The very first thing you need to know s where are you going to park a truck and trailer on KW?
> 
> Second is there are special rules down there for lobster - so read them.
> 
> ...



Parking is not an issue. I have timeshare at the Galleon. 

I have been there for Lobster season many times. I do know the rules.

I'll drop them off only if I don't eat them all first. ;D

thanks for the tips...


----------



## graffix338 (May 3, 2011)

> I'll be there this friday sat and sunday.



Let me know how it goes..


----------

